# Lizardmen army concept



## Minigiant (Mar 15, 2008)

I have an idea of making a lizardman army based on James cameron's Avatar

I was going to base them on the Na'vi (the blue people)
Heres the trailer

http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi2804482585/

What do you think?


----------



## Freedirtyneedles (Oct 22, 2009)

wow, i see alot of blue ink lol...go for it.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Wait for Beastmen to come out. It might work out better for you! 

After all, the Na'vi have that cattish look......

Good Luck! Love to see the army when it's done.


----------

